# Co-Dom Morphs For Retics and Burms



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is there any possibility of a list of the above from someone who knows about them?

Cheers

James: victory:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bump up


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

retics
platinum/ivory/leucistic
lemon glow/super lemon glow (not yet proven)
sunfire/super sunfire
golden child/super g,c
tiger/super tiger

burms
hypo/leucistic


----------

